#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  16 мая лекции Отога Ринпоче в Москве

## Ирэн

*16 мая 2010 г., Москва * 
*Открывается цикл воскресных лекций по буддийской философии 
ГЕШЕ-ЛХАРАМБЫ ОТОГА РИНПОЧЕ ТЕНЗИНА ДАМЧОЯ 
На тему: «ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ»*

Геше-лхарамба Отог Ринпоче Тензин Дамчой -     тибетский буддийский монах и философ, преподает буддийскую философию в одном из крупнейших буддийских монастырей-университетов Дрепунг Гоманг Дацане (Индия). Одновременно Отог Ринпоче является секретарем ассоциации лам-перерожденцев Гоманг дацана.

В 1987 г. Его Святейшество Далай-лама признал его воплощением Ламы-перерожденца Отога Ринпоче.
В 2006 г., Отог Ринпоче получил степень доктора буддийской философии (геше-лхарамба). В день его защиты, ранним утром, до восхода солнца, над главным храмом монастыря Гоманг появилась радуга, что свидетельствовало об особых духовных дарованиях Отога Ринпоче.
В 2007 г. Отог Ринпоче обучался в тантрическом монастыре Гьюмед, где также преподавал буддийскую философию в школе дацана. В настоящее время Отог Ринпоче является одним из наставников Дрепунг Гоманг дацана.
В 2009 г. Отог Ринпоче посетил Россию в составе делегации монахов, возводивших песочные мандалы во многих городах России.

Лекционная программа:

*16 мая 2010 г. с 11.00 до 16.00 состоится лекция на тему: «КАРМИЧЕСКИЙ ЗАКОН»*

*23 мая 2010 г. планируется лекция на тему: «ИСКУССТВО СНОВИДЕНИЙ».* Дальнейшее расписание и темы лекций будут уточняться. Предположительно лекции будут проходить 6, 13, 20, 27 июня 2010 г.

Место проведения: Музей имени Н.К.Рериха, Малый Знаменский пер., 3/5 (м.Кропоткинская)

Организаторы:
Межкультурный консультативно-оздоровительный центр
«ТРАДИЦИИ МИРА»
Центр-музей имени Н.К.Рериха
Контакты: e-mail: tenagadalam@yandex.ru,
тел. +7 905 509 99 55, +7 926 148 93 43
Вход свободный

----------

Alekk (17.05.2010), Dondhup (14.05.2010), Janna (14.05.2010), Kozlov Kirill (13.05.2010), Pema Sonam (16.05.2010)

----------


## Alekk

Если расписание на 23 мая еще нет, просьба учесть, что в тот же день в 16:00 в ЦДЛ начнется лекция Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина. Поэтому огромная просьба так спланировать лекцию Геше-лхарамба Отога Ринпоче, чтобы была возможность посетить оба мероприятия. Спасибо!

----------


## Ирэн

Мира, света и радости!
Большое спасибо за комментарии.

*23 мая (воскресение) с 11.00 до 15.30 в музее Н.К.Рерирха пройдет лекция геше-лхарамбы Отога Ринпоче.* 
После чего предполагаются ответы на вопросы аудитории.

В связи с тем, что в тот же день в 16.00 в Центральном доме литераторов (ул.Б.Никитская, д.53) планируется лекция Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, предлагаем задать вопросы Отогу Ринпоче по лекции на следующем занятии - в июне.

----------

Alekk (18.05.2010)

----------


## Osh

Доброе время суток.
На лекции 23 собирали списки контактов для рассылки расписания лекций в июне, но так ничего и не прислали. Вы не знаете, где можно узнать расписание?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вы не знаете, где можно узнать расписание?


http://buddhist.ru/retrit/2565-komme...bhidharmakosha

----------

Osh (13.06.2010)

----------


## Ирэн

Уважаемые форумчане,

Если кто не получил нашу рассылку, приносим извинения. Будем рады восполнить пробел. B]13 июня 2010 г., в Москве   с 11.00 до 16.00
состоится очередная лекция из цикла воскресных лекций по буддийской философии ГЕШЕ-ЛХАРАМБЫ ОТОГА РИНПОЧЕ ТЕНЗИНА ДАМЧОЯ 
На тему: «ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ»[/B] 

Упомянутые уважаемым/ой Кайо лекции по Абхидхарме коша это отдельная история :Smilie: а наши продолжаются в запланированном режиме.


Место проведения: Музей имени Н.К.Рериха, Малый Знаменский пер., 3/5 (м.Кропоткинская)

    Организаторы:
Межкультурный консультативно-оздоровительный центр
«ТРАДИЦИИ МИРА»
Центр-музей имени Н.К.Рериха

Контакты: e-mail: tenagadalam@yandex.ru,
тел. +7 905 509 99 55, +7 926 148 93 43
Вход свободный

----------

Pema Sonam (12.06.2010)

----------

